# Did you choose your horse or did your horse choose you?



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh boy, did she choose us. I sort of hesitate to admit how I found my mare, except it is a lesson on how NOT to do it!! :lol:. After 40 years with no horses, I started looking for a trail horse. I used to train jumpers and had helped many people find horses, so I knew what to do. Even though I knew not to go by color alone, I decided I might as well look for the colors I wanted, and one would eventually come along. I was in no hurry. Yeah, right.

I started looking on craigslist and all of the horse sights for a palomino or buckskin gelding from 5 -10 years old, who was pretty much trail broke, and in my price range. My husband, who had broken and raised many young horses, was after me to get a young horse so we could train it. I wasn't convinced - the ground looks a lot harder at 59 than it did at 20. He TOTALLY wasn't interested in having a horse, and DEFINITELY not a palomino. 

After perusing the ads continually for about a week without finding anything exciting, I finally found two palomino fillys for sale. They was very close to where I lived, so I decided, what the heck - I'll go look at them - what can it hurt? I certainly wasn't going to buy the first one that came along, didn't want a mare, and DEFINITELY didn't want a two year old, no matter what my husband said. :lol:
We looked at the first one, and liked her a lot. SHe was gorgeous, but didn't seem like she cared too much about being around people. SHe otherwiase was great. My huband said to go ahead and get her, but I wanted to see the second horse, who was being trailered in. 

The second horse finally arrived, and she hadn't even finished backing out of the trailer and my husband said "that's Nibbles!" (His first horse when he was a boy)

Long story short - we watched the filly lunge and bought her. No vet check and didn't ride her and didn't even saddle her up. There was just something about her that both my husband and I fell for. We knew within 30 seconds that she ws 'THE ONE".

From the time we looked at her to the time she was delivered, the whole process took an hour and a half. SHe stepped out of the trailer at my daughter's house, looked around, nuzzled me and started to graze. She never acted spooky or upset and from the beginnnig would run to meet us when she saw us. 

As she is only 2, I have only ridden her at a walk on short trail rides about 30 times, and she has been absolutely perfect. Doesn't spook at ANYTHING, calm and will go anywhere you point her. She ties to perfection, and when my daughter got dumped and hurt, she ponied the nervous and upset horse back to the barn and remained totally calm. SHe 's a dream and I really give the person we purchased her from credit for how he trained her.

The only time she actually got upset was when my daughter's stupid dog jumped on her back for a ledge above us. We BOTH jumped, buut she calmed down faster than I did! LOL.

SHe is definitely my heart horse


Attached Images


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

She's not home yet, as we still have to order feed and figure out her boarding situation (which will hopefully be sorted out by tonight).. but I almost think it was a mutual thing.

I went and saw her two times before deciding that she was "the one".. even though she was the only horse I had gone and looked at, because she was the only horse who even partially met my requirements within driving distance.

The first visit, I was a tad tense and nervous because it was my first experience trying out a horse and I didn't know what to expect. She was very calm and inquisitive.. I also liked the fact that while she was eating her hay, she'd happily come over to say hi, unlike my lease horse. Riding her, she was super responsive and had very nice gaits. I decided that she would be worth a second visit, so we left and told the seller that we'd set up another time.

The second visit, I was much more relaxed and just ended up petting her for awhile. While I was leading her around, she would get pretty close to me and just beg for a pat.. which I happily obliged too. Once I finally got on, I found that we were both much more relaxed and we were both performing much better. It only took about five minutes before I told my dad that we need to buy her. After a later discussion with my dad, he said we could.. the seller accepted our offer and now we just have to get everything ready for when she gets home!


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

I dunno which it was for my daughter. Cy sort of "fell into our laps" LOL We got him for free from someone who couldn't afford to feed him (and hadn't for a few months:-() He was suppose to be MINE....sigh....2nd horse I've lost to her. With my weight and him being so skinny I truly couldn't ride him and daughter wanted to try him, so I let her. I know, stupid of me :lol: First ride was in the corral as we didn't know what he would be like. 2nd ride was out with friends just riding. She came back from that ride saying "he's AMAZING!!" That old horse will try his hardest to do whatever my daughter asks him to do. I have to admit, he IS pretty amazing even if I don't get to ride him....and he's worth a heck of a lot more than "free"!


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

livelovelaughride said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel that both of my mares chose me. We chose our 2 geldings. The first mare, Chilly was a rescue. I think she would have chosen anyone to get her away from where she was. She was such a sweetie and had sad eyes. You never forget the look of a horse with sad eye. It goes straight to your soul. We connected right off the bat and we went and picked her up the following week.

With my new mare. I wasnt looking for another horse. I had just bred my mare. She was 3 months pregnant. What do I need another horse for?

Well, it was as if she just fell into my lap. The greatest deal. A race bred young mare. Sweetest personality. Well, whenever i went to the peoples house. She would follow me, stare at me from across the pasture. She would not let the previous owners catch her, and i was able to walk right up to her...or, she walked right up to me...every time.

I visited her at the trainers and she already calls to me. And while the trainer was riding, she kept watching me and trying to stop by me. Sweet, sweet girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have owned four horses and had different experiences with all of them.

When I bought my first pony, the seller had two options available: a pony mare with a pony/QH filly at her side and an 8 year old gelding. My head said, "Only look at the gelding" but part of me really wanted that 2-in-1 package (despite the fact that the mare was green and NOT at all suited for a beginner, and I had absolutely no business raising a foal at 11 years old). When we got to the farm, the gelding came running over to the fence and I never looked twice at that mare and foal. I always say that Bandit had me at hello.  

With Cody, I was specifically looking for a horse to graduate to (after having outgrown the pony). I went and tried him out and he was VERY green. I was pretty much terrified of him while I was riding him... yet for some reason I bought him anyway. I think it was because he was the right price and at the right place, which made looking at him very simple. So, I don't think it was a heart or head decision... it just was a decision. It ended up working out and he turned into a phenomenal horse, despite some bumps in the road.

With Royale, he definitely chose us, or more specifically, he chose Bandit. He was supposed to stay at our farm while I kept Cody at his former owner's farm for the summer. Well, the owner brought Cody back in the fall, saw how happy Royale was in our pasture, and asked if I wanted to keep him.

With Mirage, the second I saw a pic of him on the internet sale page... that proud, regal Arab head and terrible skinny body... I was LOST. I wasn't even looking for a horse at the time, but I had him shipped to me sight unseen. Even though he was with me the shortest time, I think he was my "heart horse." We bonded instantly and completely.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh yeeesh Josie had me in her pocket on Day 1! haha

we werent even LOOKING for a horse when i found her. We went to a ranch where they had a gooseneck trailer for sale, because we needed to find a new one....we ended up not liking it, but the cowboy didnt quit. 

He told us to go look at some of the horses while we were here....first horse i saw.....Josie. 

She was standing with her nose to the gate, staring me down, like she was trying to mezmerize me haha "come let me out of my stall....take me home."

she was dusty, n dirty, but beautiful. 15hh Sorrel, her mane was a good 4 inches below her neck, tail was touching the ground. 3 white socks.....def. the horse i had in my head for the first 11 years of my life. 

so i crawled in her stall n walked all around her....she def. had me wrapped around her hoof.

3 weeks later, after riding her a couple times, getting my vet out n all that she came home with us! n shes had me as her personal slave ever since.


Charlie kinda just fell into my life at the most convenient time. we had just lost Sugars foal, she was still at the vet and i was moping around at home. My moms friend told her about her dad having a mare who just dropped a pali colt...."UM, HELLO TALK ABOUT MY DREAM HORSE!" so we told him, bring em over. sight unseen....well we had pics but i never actually wen and saw him at their place.


so the trailered them over....first horse out was mamma....pretty unimpresses, she was 8yrs old, never been touched by humans. but baby....omg baby. He was GORGEOUS. 6 wks old, brightest gold coat i had ever seen. def. my dream horse.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I have to add another tidbit regarding me buying Ed, the 17 yo. TB gelding. I do alot of energy healing work as well as my therapist friend and mentor. When Julia, my friend, finally saw photos of Ed, she said he is the horse she saw in my own energy field around me when I do treatments. She had described him earlier and he matched her psychic observations.

And I know this sounds a little flakey- but when I call to him I can feel my heart center clearly opening to his heart center. He looks at me with xray vision, it feels like. It feels like love! And, great stories, btw. Love them all!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing - You all have such amazing story's which I loved reading :smile:


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, my parents bought me a horse by surprise when I was younger. And A SURPRISE SHE WAS!! A two and a half year old unbroke Haflinger mare, who was LAME! Woohoo. I still own her, and she turned out to be a great little jumper.

Actually, I showed her 3 months after buying her (She ended up sound), she was awful, it was more for the experience. She was so jumpy and spooky, she needed to be taken out more. I took first and second! I was just praying she didn't break out bucking during the classes. We didn't do amazing, but the only other Haflinger showing that day also took only firsts.. So we think it was a Haffie loving judge. It was funny because my extrainer was trying to get me to GIVE her to her, saying I can't handle a green horse.

I don't "click" with her, but we make an.. interesting team.

However, I own a little curly filly I am in LOVE with! I walked into this lady's barn who had some horses for sale, and BAM, horse nose to my face -- It was love at first headache.


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Skye is and always will be my heart horse. An exhousemate bought her from a "rescue" because she hoped she was in foal to the hideous Pali paint crypto stallion the rescue lady owned. Turns out she wasn't thank goodness. I was agisting at the same place as my exhousemate and was there when Skye was delivered. She flew down the ramp and swung around at the end of the lead snorting. It was love at first sight for me and we formed a bond quickly. luckily once she was found not be pregnant I bought her. Still have her though she's unrideable and will keep her until she's no longer pasture sound.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

I was looking for a green horse to take on to get back into riding. I went into the dimly lit barn and saw his sweet face. He was gentle and I just felt it. In my stomach. I got on him and I never wanted to get off. He and I have just clicked ever since. He's my baby and he definitely takes care of me. He tries his heart out ALWAYS for me. *sigh* Makes me smile just thinking about him. We have just always clicked. There is nothing better than that between a horse and rider.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

They most Definitely choose us! I currently have 2 horses. I spent months searching to buy my first horse. 3 deals on horses fell through horrifically, they were all nice horses, but none that really clicked. I figured 'that click thing doesn't really happen, this horse is nice enough', but then for some reason or other the owner would back out. I was so distraught I was ready to give up.

Then I saw this tiny ad on petfinder, with a picture taken a mile away from the horse. I wanted a big, well feathered draft horse, well this horse was a 'perch cross'. Not either of those things that I wanted. She was 2 hours away and I was going to my certification for therapeutic riding instruction that weekend, so I figured it wasn't meant to be. But the moment I passed my tests I left the room and for some reason I couldn't stop thinking about that tiny ad. So I called up the guy in the ad he told me the horse was broke everything up to ground driving, but hadn't been backed yet. Well I was looking for a completely untrained horses that I could start, but eh, I'll take the head start . 

I drive the 2 hour drive to see this small, not well feathered horse, under the promise that he had other drafts for sale if I didn't like her. I arrived at his property and NO one was home!! Despite our scheduled time. So I took a walk around the outside of his property. I saw this little black mare and thought I would die - she was SO magnificent!! Her face, neck, belly and mane were completely rubbed bald, feathers were nothing to speak of, what little there was was doing nothing to hide her horrifying hooves - but she was the most beautiful horse I'd ever seen!

I finally found the man's wife who told me he was at a golf tournament (despite our scheduled meeting!) I told her I didn't care about their free-to-good-home horse, I wanted THAT mare! She laughed and told me that was the one they needed to get rid of xD I was ready to explode - I didn't care if the guy was there or not. The woman found me some brushes and a halter - the horse politely followed me around the paddock with or without the halter, stood quietly to get groomed despite the bugs air chiseling holes in her. I soaked her in bug spray before I left - distraught that I couldn't tell this guy I wanted the horse today - horrified it would be yet another horse I'd loose - but this horse was Different! She's the most incredible horse in the world!!!

I called him over and over all night. I told him I loved this horse and wanted to take her home - he said, well you gotta get her before this Saturday, she's going to auction - AHH!! I got everything ready as fast as possible, the next morning, bright and early she arrived in all her horrifying glory xD

She was horrifically untrained - but time and energy we have come very far together. I love her more than anything <3

When I first went to see her:

















Us now:









She was chasing the ribbons in her hair xD:


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

I picked my horse. I am not really sure why I picked her. She is one of the moodiest mares I have ever met. She is also super lazy. The day I was going to ask my boss about her the boy that had been riding her said he would like to buy her. I was sadden by the thought of her going to someone else. I finally found a horse I liked and was too late! I told my boss it must be her lucky day because I was going to ask to buy her. The boss said okay and the next week I bought her.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

well I have had a few horses in my life ( a few very bad choices also) This time it was time to find a pony for my daughter. I had not been really ridding since my daughter was born but she stuck with her year of lessons with a crappy teacher and I felt it was time I started teaching her which mint we needed a horse. I had planned to just find a nice pony for lease. We got talked into a almost 16 hand old paint mare. I rode her a couple times and thought she was super stubbern but maybe would be ok untill we found something else. Well It didnt work my daughter could not control her and all she wanted to do was stand in one spot. 
I decided to just take a look on craigslist which I try not to do but saw a pony at a rescue she looked gray and all the add said is bomb proof 13 hand mustang. something about her just made me have to go see. ( plus I had kinda always wanted a mustang) I went to the rescue which was at the nastiest dirty ranch I had ever been to. It was a rescue but she was in a stall with a good two feet of manure to stand in. They brought her out and my daughter tried to give her a treat she smelt my daughters hand so gentle and did not even have a clue what a carrot or apple treat was. She is the most gentle treat taker I have ever had then she walked to my daughter and just stood there my daughter was able to lead her without her pulling all around. The people were rude and I noticed she had issues picking up her feet . I was working with her and the people told me that If I was going to mess with her so much maybe she was not the right horse for me ( ok really how many people buy a horse without checking them out ) I kinda know something was off with these people. but my daughter rode her and she was amazing to make a long story short We both feel in love with her and told them she was going home with us. She is the sweetest little mare ever she will listen to my daughters every command on and off her and she calls to us every time we pull up. Plus she know that I have had her I know a few things she was for sure beatin by a wipe because as soon as she sees one she get so scared she shakes and tences up but I have with in two weeks gotten her to now come to me while Im holding awipe and I can rub it all over her without her jumping out her skin. She also would not pick her feet up for anyone. within a week I can bend over and she hands me all her feet I dont even have to ask. I also got lucky the add was a little wrong and she is almost 14 hands sooo close so I get to ride her to. She is the best pony ever and as much as my daughter says she is hers I know she is mine lol. I have never had a connection to a horse like I have with this one and I have had over 6 in my life.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I didn't choose her, and she didn't choose me, but my mom said I needed to get her....


I went out looking for a horse for my middle daughter. I was looking for a gelding, 8-15 years old, pleasure trained, to help my daughter learn to ride. The horse I went to look at had a serious injury previously and his hoof/leg twisted when I picked up the left hind. So of course I said no. We'd traveled a ways, across a ferry (with truck and trailer) to look at the horse. My dad (who invited himself to come with my mom, my daughter and me) said: 'I just really don't believe we came here for nothing, we passed a cenex (feed store), lets go back and look on their board.' The only thing there was a 5 year old MARE, cross country/eventing horse. I called, to appease my dad. She was at a pasture away from the owner's house and they said they could meet us in a couple of hours, I said no, has to be now, because I had appointments (two ferry rides away) to look at other horses. So they said, well go down and look at her and we'll meet you in a half an hour. So I asked if it would be ok to catch, groom and tack up and wait for them to arrive. They were surprised that I had tack with me, and said sure, and while you're at it, go ahead and ride her and if you're interested, then go ahead and call us and we'll come down, oh, and don't mind the pony out there with her, you won't be able to catch the pony. Needless to say, I was a bit weirded out, but went anyway. After riding her (with the pony following behind and trying to bite her) I told my mom that I didn't think she was right for my daughter, and I'd have to pass. My mom looked at me and said "offer her two hundred dollars less, send her to the trainer for a couple of weeks to work on the things you didn't like and get her anyway, if you still think its not a match at the end of summer, sell her on and keep looking, what do you have to lose?" 

So I did, and I can't even begin to imagine a better horse for me (though she did not work for my daughter, who now has her own, equally high spirited horse). I regularly thank my mom for not letting me pass up my own 'perfect horse' in the quest for the perfect horse for my daughter...


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I was given my gelding Shadow, my mom gave him to me. We have a bond, but he's my husband horse. Simply put. As soon as he met my husband they clicked and i knew it, but my husband doesn't ride. So i take care of him, and hubby just likes to go out and spend time with him and his yearling. You can't tell in the pics they aren't perfect for each other can you. LOL
View attachment 111075


View attachment 111076


Our yearling Stormy was given to my husband because he was sick, and his dad didn't want a sick colt. So we took him. I don't know if we have a bond, but he listens very well to me and will try anything i ask of him. He loves my husband too, he stopped to see me when i was giving our colt a lesson, and he stuck his head in the truck window to say hi!! It was too funny. 

As for my mare Looney. I saw an add for a unbroke 3yo paint mare not far from my house. And i was looking for a younger horse to start, and train for barrels. I called and set up a day to go and visit. Meanwhile i had gone and seen 4 other horses. Well i went and visit the first time, i was kind of eeehhh,:? she was skinny and rude, and reared when you led her out of her stall.:shock: The look in her eyes, made me consider going to see her a second time, and get to know each other. So i went again, i groomed her, picked up her feet, and she led like a dream. I was sold, her and i clicked on the second meeting. She came home in April, a skinny, half wild, ornery girl. She ran right through the fence on the first day, while her former owner was still standing there watching, she led like an angel, and never tested the fence again.:-| She's been a sweet heart ever since, though stubborn. I couldn't believe how much she changed since i've had her. Wouldn't trade her for the world!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's the pics that didn't upload for some reason. My husband and his two horses and him and Shadow.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

We clicked from the start, but I tried to fight it. I was looking for a teenaged/older, well trained, steady eddie horse to be my first horse and to train me. I figured on a sorrel or a bay and was actively avoiding looking at anything flashy or popular colored on the basis that "pretty" horses are often allowed to get away with murder and just sold on over and over again for looks.

I rode this supposedly 8 year old dun gelding with little more than basic trail training just because I figured I'd at least try all the horses the guy had for sale since what people say about the horse and the ride you get from the horse often don't match up. The ride went well, but he wasn't really what I was looking for in the training me department, and dun was more color than I was looking for. That's what I told myself anyway. Inside I LOVED him, his personality and mine worked well together, he was just enough forward and very social.

I went away, tried a bunch of other horses, and then came back and rode him again. A couple of friends said he looked like a good horse, better than the others that had made my short list, and that was finally enough push and permission to get the horse I knew I *wanted* over the older horse I was trying to convince myself I should get. 

When I saw his papers and saw he was only 6 I got a bit nervous again. I had figured that I might get a schoolmaster and then sell him after a couple of years of learning. That's not gonna happen with this guy. He's stolen my heart completely and despite all the stupid s*** we've done with both of us barely past green, he's kept me safe and meets me at the gait waiting and ready to go every day. Here's to the next 20 years hopefully.


----------



## merle (Oct 4, 2011)

I have one 16h OTTB who is a saint and I love, but was casually keeping an eye out for something smaller and well-trained for my beginner daughter. However, a nearly 17h fresh off the track 4 yr old TB gelding nuzzled me. The rest is history. :wink:


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Very interesting! 

I really don't know how this worked out, but I feel like it was both of us who chose each other.

When I still had my old horse I looked on DreamHorse and I saw Faith. I guess the first thing that caught my attention was her unusual rose gray color. Looked at her video and I really fell in love with her. I still had my old horse, who I was planning to sell anyways. When I sold him I immediately called Joe Goodenow (from Lightning Bar Equestrian Stables) and asked questions, etc. When I found out that the 'I Believe In Good' filly was still for sale I made an appointment to go see her. 

When I went out to see her I was shocked on how calm she was, she was just a baby too. The other horses around her were playing bumper cars and kept bumping into her but she just stood there like it was nothing. So when Joe's girlfriend saddled her up and started to ride her I was amazed on how calm she was too. She did a very nice jog, and a very controlled relaxed lope. She was very outstanding and she was show quality like what I was looking for. 

I went over to pet her and see how she acts around people. She just nuzzled me and at that moment I knew that she was the one for me. I took the day to think about it and the next day (Thanksgiving--Joe doesn't take any holidays! Haha) I called Joe up and said that we would like to purchase her. The next day she came to my barn and she was very calm and just stood around.

So I feel like we both chose each other.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I seldom see horses hugging people, but my Ed has done it a couple times since I've had him. First was the time I went to see him to try him out. He hugged me, and then hugged another lady at his barn who used to ride him. I felt later that he was hugging her goodbye, because he knew he had me as his new owner (awwww). 

Today he hugged my husband when he came to my barn to visit. I have a colleague who thinks horse hugging is a sign of dominance. To be clear, this is how Ed hugs: he rests his muzzle or chin on your shoulder. It feels quite affectionate. No lipping or nipping involved.

It feels like he has chosen us both, but me first!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Love All these incredible stories - lets keep this thread going! Who's next? :Smile:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

With Molly, it was an absolute disaster waiting to happen from the start.

I was 12, about to turn 13, and my riding experience was all Western on gaited trail horses. Add mom's boyfriend's polo horses to the mix, and the combination was a horse-crazy girl who wanted to ride English.

I found an ad on Craigslist (yes, Craigslist) for a 6 y/o OTTB mare, called, and went to ride her. Bear in mind I had never taken a lesson in my life and had ridden in English saddes only on well-schooled polo horses. We got to the barn, I went up to her in the cross ties, and I started scratching her neck. She immediately dropped her head to the floor, flapped her upper lip, and groaned at me scratching her. Her owner was in shock.

I went to ride her, and it was immediately apparent that this mare was NUTS. I asked for a trot and she took off in a ground-eating trot with her head in the air, and don't get me started on the canter. I cued it and she launched into a gallop around the ring. Why was her owner selling her? She was afraid of her.

Needless to say, I bought her. Paid the full asking price, too.

By coincidence, I found a video of her riding being ridden beautifully on YouTube days later. It was absolutely incredible that this was the same horse (very distinctive markings) that had just taken me for a joyride around the arena. I contacted the rider, who replied in shock and wanted to know how I had come across this mare.

Turns out, the original off-track trainer in the video sold her to someone to use as a broodie only. She knew the rider was incapable of riding the mare well, but the new owner was content to have her in her barn just to breed. Well....she started riding her. And jumping her, despite knowing she had a slab fracture that prohibited her from jumping. When the horse was sufficiently ruined and she was frustrated with her "attitude", she sold her to the woman I bought her from.

I sent Molly back to the trainer for a month of re-schooling, free of charge. She wanted nothing more than to fix the mare she had trained. I'm still great friends with both the off-track trainer and the woman I bought her from. Molly is still a hot mess at times, but I absolutely love her and will continue to try and undo the mess the second owner made.

The video I found online of her with her off-track trainer:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Love all these stories!!! Here's mine, wanted to put it on another thread since I included lots of pics and it got kinda long :lol: 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-articles/sandies-story-136543/#post1669629
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yet another great story, this time on Sandie :smile: C'mon guys, this thread shouldn't die, this is your time to share pictures of your horse/s and tell that heartwarming or heartwrenching story. :grin:


----------



## VaticanVice (Oct 28, 2012)

The first time I went to see my horse, I didn't let myself fall in love. I do it too easily, and that's how I ended up with a cat last year, so I was like, "a horse is too expensive to buy impulsively. Sure he'll be adorable and wonderful, but just look at him for what he is and evaluate him based on your needs." That's what I did, and after weighing the his virtues and faults logically, I decided to buy him. I thought I'd done the smart thing and chosen the horse before he could "choose" me.

The second time I saw him was the PPE. I got there before the vet, called the owner up at the gate, and she said she'd be out in a few minutes and I could go see him in the pasture if I wanted. I walked out there and he nickered and came running. He had already "chosen" me, even before I chose him.

I pick him up next week, and I'm so excited to have a relationship with this horse. I just melt at the mental image of him running his fat little but across the pasture to greet me.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd like to say I have some heartwarming story about me and my horses finding each other, making some magical connection, and riding off into the sunset, but that's totally not what happened. :lol:

I was a horse-looney 13 year old who wanted a pony so bad that I would have taken the first one that came along... and that's what I did. That's how I got stuck with Norman. Then Victor came along the following spring when my folks decided I needed a ride-able horse (Norm was just a baby at the time). V turned out to be a pain in the neck, but at least he's cute.

They're worthless nags, but I love them. Their shenanigans give me a reason to laugh every day.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

All three of mine chose me:shock:

First was Pickles. My barn owner was trading a broodmare for a young appaloosa filly. There were four of us standing in feild with a herd of young appaloosas, and my barn owner was looking at a 2 year old. these fillies had not been touched in almost a year, and were not very friendly. Suddenly I felt something fuzzy touching me. It was the weirdest looking little filly, barely a yearling. she stood next to me while the rest of the herd took off. The barn owner realized there was a conection there, bought her for a steal and sold her to me. She is now two, and gorgeous.








then is Pretzl. I was looking for a saddle horse. she was cheap, and looked terrible. I went to see her and she was wormy, scruffy coated and had badly over grown feet. More than anything I bought her because I felt bad for her, she looked at me and almost begged to come, I couldnt leave her. Now I can canter bareback in the pasture with a string around her neck. I dont even recognize her.








and lastly is Romeo. I saw him at the auction, standing calmly in his pen while all around him was chaos. He was a 5 year old, 1800# stallion, the only experience with people he'd had was someone smacking his head, and cowboys trying to turn him into a bucking horse, scaring him. Never halter broke. He sold for meat. From the first second I saw him I couldnt forget. I had to save him. Thankfully my BO is VERY understanding, and we called the meat buyer on his cell phone and picked him up just before he was loaded on the trailer. Now he is halter broke, gelded, picks up his feet, and I leaned across his back for the first time yesterday


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

I know I've written about this before, but I worked at a farm and they would occassionally breed an Arabian or Half Arabian. Anyway, there was this one Arab mare, who had been a broodie her whole life and never really emotionally weaned from her mom and was pretty much a bit of a spaz (and about 18 Years old). I spent many, many, many hours teaching her to be caught and handled and not be a complete spaz anymore and absolutely fell in love with her. When they decided to breed her to a palomino half Arab, I (silly as it sounds) asked her to make me a buckskin filly (she was bay, well, prolly brown so I knew it was genetically possible). I told her I'd give her all sorts of treats everyday if she would make me my buckskin filly. At this point I wouldn't have been able to keep her because I was paying my way through some college but, I still put in a special order. Later, Sophie coliced really badly, had to go to the hospital and all that and some vet tech (the vet didn't even look) did an ultrasound and said that she'd lost the baby so she could get some drugs that a preggo mare isn't suppsed to have. (I guess I prolly need to figure out what they were!) Sophie recovered without surgery and continued to grow and grow. Finally, the day I got home from a weeklong trip, she gave birth to....a buckskin filly! That's my Tinkerbell! Anyway, they later had to shut down their farm in a hurry(not at all due to the care of the horses) and Sophie was sold but the lady that bought her could only keep Tink until she was weaned. The owners ended up taking her to auction as a weanling and I was devastated. A year later I found an ad on craigslist for a bucksin 3/4 arab filly that showed a remarkable resemblance to my special ordered girl! I still couldn't afford to keep her but I arranged with a friend for me to buy Tink, give her to the friend and if/when she couldn't keep Tink anymore, she'd give her back. Well, that time came about a year ago. Not ideal timing since I'm in Alaska on an island but I will do everything I can to keep her with people I trust and keep her getting an education until I can move her close to us. But she is my special girl, I'm not sure if she chose me or I chose her though. :lol:


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Neither of us picked the other, but we had a connection that my trainer spotted, and she manoeuvred us together!

I first met Fitzroy when I was 9 years old and he was 3. I was only learning to ride, but even then his cheeky, attention-seeking nature made me like him - I use to give him handfuls of grass when he was stabled, and go and stroke him when I was going past to get my lessons horse. He was bred by my trainer, and she rode him for a few years, and deciding they didn't click, she tried her older pupils on him. He was a real gentleman to ride but he could be tricky in that he liked to do things his own way, and couldn;t be pushed. Therefore, he never found his 'person'.

I rode him in one of my lessons for the first time at 13 years old, when he was 8. I really liked riding him, but at 16.2hh with big paces we was still too big for me, and we didn't quite fit. I rode him a few times in various lessons over the next three years but not regularly. He was however a favourite of mine and I still have photos I took of us then!

He got sold when I was 16 to a girl on the yard who got on with him quite well, but they had lots of problems and never really got on once they left. Six months after he left, I got my first horse, who I loved to bits, and who taught me a helluva lot, but whom I sold before I went to uni.

At age 19, two years into my course, I got told by my instructor that Fitz, now 14, was going free to a good home - he had an undeserved reputation in the area due to his previous owner struggling to manage him, so when she was leaving for uni she couldn;t sell him. My instructor, knowing how well we had always gotten on, and hearing me say, without thinking, that 'I'd always loved that horse', turned round and said that she would have him as a working livery at her yard if I wanted to get him. Suddenly, despite being a student and having no money, and travelling to and from uni three times a year, I was able to get another horse - and not only another horse but my heart horse.

We've had a fantastic year and a half together, and not only has he taught me lots and improved my confidence no end, but he has gone better under saddle and to handle on the ground than ever in his life (and my trainer ha known him for all of it!). Unfortunately, he was put to sleep on Monday, after really hurting his back rescuing us both from quicksand a couple months ago and never coming back from it. However, I have so many good memories of him, and our whole time together has seemed a bit like we were always meant to be together! He was such a lovely boy, and he made it perfectly clear he love due as much as I loved him! Every time I came home from uni, he would act like a three year old for a week, and every time I left my sister told me he would sulk for two! My heart horse.


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

I didn't choose her, and she didn't choose me. She was here on the property when I moved in. Someone had left her behind. She had been on her own for a year or so.

We didn't trust each other in the beginning. I got her fixed up, we started to bond.
6 months of rehabbing her post founder feets, we did a test ride.
She was perfect.
She's young and beautifully trained.
We ride 4-5xs a week.
She takes me anywhere I ask.
Today, she took me to vote.
She's the best horse I've ever owned.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You know, its so mixed up that I really can't tell. I think though, that we chose eachother. I merely chose her before she chose me 

I'm one of those stories that worked out that should have gone horrifically wrong. I was about twelve years old, she was a 6 month old untouched until that month, ugly, wormy, slipper fotted, MEAN little spitfire of a miniature horse. Her hair was matted and she had a suckling halter on that had grown into her face. She had already been ruined by some 'cowboy' that decided to train her quickly and lay her down, and had every bad habit in the book. She lunged at people with bared teeth, kicked, bit, ran people over- you name it, she did it. I dont even know why the BO let me mess with her. I had almost zero horse experience, was young and naive, and this was a dangerous animal that even the boys didnt want to mess with. 

But when I saw her in that pen, being unloaded from the back of someone's SUV into a tiny corral all by herself- I just _knew_ that she was meant to be mine. However, she wasn't convinced. Her only experience with humans was pain, and she wasn't going to trust a funny looking, friendless little girl easily. Still, I was convinced that I was going to get through to her. And I did.

It took months to be able to touch her without her blowing up into a torrent of teeth and legs, and I have scars from bites that she gave me. It took over a year for me to be able to treat her like a half way sane animal. She only trusted me. She would still lunge at any person, particularely men- who got near her, and she had to be sedated just to trim her feet because only I could pick them up. I think she was afraid someone would flip her again. 

I am the first to admit that I have no idea how or why she put up with all of my rookie mistakes. I made my share of them, and many were dangerous. I had no trainer, I had no guide to help with with her. It was just us. I've spent the last year or so WITH a trainer, undoing the mistakes that I made with her at the beginning, but she has been so forgiving. I am now 16, almost 17. She is 4 1/2. We still have our bad days when I feel like she might be too much for me, but we have a bond that makes me KNOW that she is my heart horse, and she always will be. After all, I am thoroughly convinced that she is what saved me from my self-contempt, loneliness, and lack of purpose. Taking her on and learning to communicate her is the best thing I've ever done. I would never tell someone to do what I did, I realize that I am extremely lucky. However, our story has a happy ending. She is now _mostly _(she has her days and thus is not kid friendly) people friendly, comes to meet me in her pasture, is trained to drive, and will always have a special place in my life. I bought her two months ago after many years of desperately wanting to, and I don't plan on ever letting her go 

her transformation:




























to now


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

This is such an awesome thread! Hope it's not too late to add my & Shamrock's story! 

I've wanted a horse for years, it had been the one thing at the top of every Christmas/birthday list I can remember. I would spend hours looking at horses online and multiple attempts trying to convince my dad to buy me one. 

I was graduating from high school & anticipating moving to college. As always, I was looking around online for horses when I found an ad on Craigslist (I know, CL has a horrible reputation on this forum, but oh well) for a buckskin gelding. Buckskin was my favorite color for a horse, and he was GORGEOUS, I watched videos of him being worked in the round pen millions of times. I knew I had to have him, or at least look at him. I convinced my dad to get me a horse for my graduation present instead of a car, with the agreement that I would move him down to school with me and work off his board. So, I contacted Buck's owner and made plans to go see him. I got there and it was obvious he was smaller than I needed, was very spooky, & when I tried to get on him, he took off and I almost fell on the ground (his owner caught me though). Despite all the signs, I still wanted him, but would have to make arrangements to get a trailer up to get him the next day or else he would be sold to someone else. I was in a panic trying to get a trailer, and I talked to my trainer about it. We talked and she told me that she didn't think it'd be a good idea to get Buck. So, I had to let him go. 

After being convinced (even thought I really knew) that Buck wasn't the horse for me, though he was my favorite color for a horse, I was on the search again. I looked at a few horses online, contacted the owners, but was severely limited due to my measly $500 price range. I seriously considered rescuing a OTTB, but they were located 3 and a half hours away, so I didn't get to go look at them. Then I saw Shamrock's ad on Craigslist. It was titled, "BIG BAY QUARTER HORSE GELDING". The ad said he was 6 years old & big, but had little more details. I called his owner, but hung up being less than convinced. I finally decided to arrange to go see him, so my dad, sister, & I went. His owner was an older gentleman, a little rough around the edges, but very kind once you got to talking. We got Shamrock and I looked him over, lead him around, attempted to trot him (he was a bit on the lazy side), I never even saddled him or rode him, but resulted in just standing with him and talking to his owner. Come to find out, he hadn't been ridden in over a year, and hadn't had coggins done or recent shots. As you all know (& my trainer as well, she thought I was crazy), this is a big no no in the horse world. But while standing there with him, petting him, I felt a connection. He often would wrap his neck around me, as if he was giving me a hug, and my heart melted. I knew I was taking a risk, but I was in love. I ended up putting down a $100 deposit on him that day for his owner to hold him for me, take his ad down & show him to no one else. We even paid for his coggins to be done. I anxiously waited for the results to come back & when I got a clear coggins test in the mail, I was thrilled. The next week, I brought him home. 

We had a rough start, he didn't seem to know simple cues and didn't seem to want to do anything (but after being in pasture for over a year, I guess I wouldn't want to go work either). I basically had to start from scratch, but he turned out to be a fast learner once we got him started. I was discouraged most of the time, but kept at it, and I'm so glad I did. Now, I wouldn't trade this guy for anything in the entire world. We were definitely meant to be together. <3


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was instantly drawn to my now deceased gelding when I took a friend to look at him. She bo't him but within a year she had to sell him and phone me begging to buy him. We had a lot of things to figure out and wound up with an incredible relationship. When he was in his late 20's I acquired another, sight unseen. Took a long time to feel connected. Possibly because I'd had to put the old boy down and the mourning phase that accompanied it. The next horse, again sight unseen, but I was immediately drawn to him. Boy, has he taught me a lot when I thought I was teaching him.


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

Subbing. I love hearing all of these. <3


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I picked him but he picked her  This is right after we got him...the bond has only gotten stronger 
My daughter and her horse Cheveyo



















And after 7 months together


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Have you noticed that your heart horse hugs or displays affection for all the members of your family, and not so much for others? Ed hugged my 88 year old non horsey mother the first time she went out to meet him. I was so surprised...he just hung out there with his head on her shoulder. And she had no treats on her...
How do they know? He did the same thing with my husband. So cute!


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

I believe my new little mare, Willow, and I chose one another. It wasn't one-sided, in my opinion. But, I definitely think it was fate. Four days before she was set to arrive, the dog that I have had since I was six years old passed away, with only a day's notice that she was even sick. I won't get into the details, but it was absolutely terrible--keep in mind, this was only a week ago. For the days following I was terribly distraught, and the only thing keeping me away from being gloomy was the thought that there would be an addition to the family, in two days. Surely, she wouldn't want her new owner to be depressed and in bad health, right? So, I made an effort to feel better. When Willow finally arrived, she was as sweet as I had expected--she greeted me with a nuzzle, and has been flawless ever since. Since I've had her, she's nickered to me every morning I go up to the barn, and all of her attention is constantly on me, no matter how many horses file into the tack-up area. She's already so trusting, and is definitely what I needed. She came at an amazing time, that's for sure.


----------



## daddyspaycheck (Nov 9, 2012)

When my friend told me of a sleep away camp at a local riding stable I got excited it had been my dream to go to a sleep away camp that had to do with horses. When we called the owner she told us we could come take a tour. I remember walking past one of the fields and there was a fluffy Arabian. He was laying down but the moment he saw us he got up and walked slowly over to us. He reached his head over to me and I pet him on the nose thinking how much he looked like the Arabian we had when I was little. The horse that my mom took when she left us and never looked back. A few days later we came out for an evaluation ride to see what week we would fall under and which group of kids we would best be suited to ride with. I took my lesson then my twin sister got on to take her private lesson. As I waited for her the owners daughter walked into the barn leading the Arabian and put him on cross ties excited her mom said she could ride him. I sat and talked to her about the horse I found out his name was Abra. As I pet him I had this feeling that seemed to whisper, "This is my horse."

When my sister finished her lesson we went home I didn't even get to see the girl ride Abra. When we came back for camp a few months later as if fate stepped in Abra was my assigned camp horse, I had to share him with some other girl who i didn't like much. Throughout the week I fell more and more in love with the flighty little arabian. He wasn't like my step moms mare that we had at home who did get scared by anything, a leaf would blow by Abra and he would take off in the other direction. It didn't matter I was in love. 

With two days left of camp I found out that Abra was for sale because he didn't make a great lesson horse being so flighty. The girl who shared him with me wanted to buy him, but she hadn't ridden a horse until that week of camp and he just wouldn't be the right horse for her no matter how much she liked him. I thought how sad it would be for him to have to live with a girl that wasn't the nicest she yanked on his mouth she yelled at him all the time when he would jump at something. 

When camp ended I went home knowing I would ask my dad but with little hope that he would buy the 18 year old horse. My dad always said he would never have another Arabian, my mother had left with our two arabians and from that time on he never really liked them said they were to spooky. I went away with my grandparents after I had asked my dad and he had told me "Abra Cadabra poof your not getting him." When I came back two weeks later I found the best surprise ever my dad had bought Abra. He was finally mine. I have now owned him for a little over seven years now. He now has his forever home at 25 he spends his time jumping cross rails having retired from 2'6-2'9 last year. He still has his bucks in him and by far will never be a made easy to ride horse, but he no longer spooks with me. Just like his last owner said, "We are selling him because he won't make it as a lesson horse, he needs one peson. His person."


----------



## daddyspaycheck (Nov 9, 2012)

It's won't let me edit but here is some pictures of him this summer at the age of 25.

Zoie Riding Abra on the hunt course.








Sabrina and Abra working through a gymnastic line.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Annie came at a very good time for me, and i think she knew we needed eachother, even if i didnt now it at the time. 

I was with my x, had just been disowned by my family, and was spiraling out of control between my depression, anxiety and "self medicating." my x is a trust fund baby, who made his first million before he was 18, hes still a very good friend. He had heard me talking about wanting to get back on track with my career, and thought i needed more than just working other peoples horses. He asked me what i'd look for if i was looking for something to train and flip, and without my knowledge set about finding anything 2-4, green/unbroke, with decent confirmation, preferably registered. He found four horses, and surprised me one day by taking me around to see them all. Annie was the last one we looked at. she was underweight by about seventy lbs, still butt high, and so grumpy standing in her paddock i thought she was going to be miserable. i pulled her out, and cross tied her and she was super curious about everything i did. she licked my back while i was picking her feet, made happy faces while i was scratching her tummy, and nibbled my shirt while i chatted with her owner. As i walked up the driveway back to the truck, she sat at the end of her paddock and nickered at me until i shut the door and drove off. I never stop reminding my x how grateful i am for the opportunity he gave me. he put the money down that day, and put all the papers in my name to be signed.

we picked her up the next weekend, and over the next six months, she taught me so much more than i taught her. she learned to carry a rider, i learned patience, and self worth, and the importance of a clear mind. Between her and my captain, and the miracles that modern medicine provide, i have found a much better place within myself. And she still gives me a reason to improve myself every day


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

I would say we met by fate. My old TB (Gent) went insane and i had given him away and needed a horse to ride at the "A" Show in Oklahoma we were going to, i had seen him nearly every day and he always trotted up to me when i was in his pasture. My trainer told me his owner had seen his attraction to me and lent him to me to use for free for the show. I fell in love with him. No vices, just perfect, and he jumps over 4'3" even though be stands 16.2HH. We got home from the show and i was still in love with him, and i rode him in a couple more lessons then his owner at the time told me that he was for sale and that nobody had been able to ride him or wanted to ride him for the past 4 weeks before the show. We won champion 3 times at that show. He rode beautifully. The meeting was neutral, and now that he's mine. Its for an eternity. <3


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Heres my baby! Romeo!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

My mother tends to tell me that Reno and I were meant to be.

I was one of those kids whose family was never financially stable, single mother raising two kids the best she could. I always wanted a horse, but knew we could never afford more than occasional lessons (or free if I worked in exchange for them). When we seemed to be doing well financially my mom would say "We'll see about getting a horse next year." She would say that, and again the next year, and the next year the same thing. It was safe to say that for the 20 years of my life I didn't see myself ever owning a horse.

Mid-summer of 2011 after my dog had to be PTS due to a horrific accident, after my boyfriend had dumped my sorry butt, and after I had to cope with being assaulted, I began browsing the internet for local Thoroughbred rescues just for the heck of it. I found one that looked decent enough and I scrolled through the page of horses looking for a home. This was the first picture I ever saw of Reno:








I was instantly completely in love. I looked at his pedigree, had some pretty decent horses in there - descended from at least two Triple Crown winners (Gallant Fox and War Admiral) and other such fine animals as State City (sire, $1m+ earnings0, Carson City (grandsire, $306k earnings), Mr. Prospector (g-grandsire, $112k), and Native Dancer (ggg-grandsire, $785k). A video the rescue posted showed he also had nice movement. I was sold. I contacted them about him, explained my current situation and that I would be trying to find a place for boarding (if not for Reno, then whatever horse I acquired in the future).

During my search for boarding, I kept checking back on the rescue's website. One day, Reno had been taken down from the page. I thought he had been adopted, and although I was happy that he found a home I cried so very hard. After that, I only halfheartedly checked the page every now and again until another young Thoroughbred caught my eye. He was a cute little guy, already under saddle away from the track and a Secretariat and Halo g-grandbaby to boot. His name was Mr. Church Mouse, or Mouse for short, but it made me laugh to think how perfect that would have been. After all, anyone who is a fan of the Halo video game series knows the fan series Red vs Blue - I would have just called him Church (the irony being his g-grandsire being named Halo). I emailed his current owner about adopting him and mentioned in passing that I had previously been interested in a horse on the site named Reno. By some divine blessing, this woman had personally worked with Reno and told me that he was still available! He had only been removed due to an outdated picture.

It's impossible to imagine how happy I was. Imagine Christmas, your birthday, and every possible sickeningly happy day all rolled into one and that doesn't even begin to cover it. I cried out of sheer joy. Against my better judgment I posted on Craigslist offering barn labor in exchange for reduced/free board (of course I mentioned a bit about the horse in question). It wasn't long before I was emailed by one of the students from an Andalusian breeding farm about 45 minutes north of my home. I interviewed with the farm owner and decided on a 30-day buffer period so she could determine my trustworthiness before bringing in the new horse. I worked my butt off and visited Reno at his foster home twice. The second time I visited someone was riding in the outdoor next to Reno's pasture. Without knowing who I was or what I was there for, she stopped and told me "He knows he's yours" while I was petting this horse of my dreams. The rescue got me a fresh Coggins, I signed the paperwork and donated an extra $10 more than the optional fee of $150. My riding instructor had been kind enough to loan me one of her barn workers and trailer for the morning to transport my new baby.

Ever since he has been nothing but a dream. So sweet and willing to please. I'm agreeing with my mother that this was fate. With so much good racing blood in him, you wouldn't think he would have sucked at racing so badly as to end up in a rescue...waiting in a pasture for over a year with nobody except one lonely girl showing any interest...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Ive already told Romeo's story about how it was a mutual love between us that bonded us, here he is


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

May I tell our story again?  It will be a long one, so cookies to those who read it to the end.

Snickers was the one who chose me, and this is how it happened.

I used to dream about horses all my childhood. I gasped and attempted running to every horse I ever saw and begged my parents to let me ride. However, after a couple of minor accidents with pony ride ponies and their careless owners, my parents decided that riding is both too dangerous and expensive.

Fast forward 15 years, I had gained my own life and earnings, and wanted to take up an active hobby. But everything I tried out - dancing, pilates, yoga, etc. - seemed just too far from home, too expensive, badly scheduled, with groups too large or too nosy, etc. Then a friend of mine happened to mention that she used to ride horses. The exact same moment all my childhood dreams and memories came back to me and I knew what I was going to do.

I started stashing up money for my first lessons, and started looking for a lesson barn. I was interested in natural horsemanship and soon found a couple of NH barns, one of which was too far from my home, so I started looking into the other one. The barn had an online discussion forum with a thread about their horses, and there I first read about Snickers. He was described as a witty, mischievous youngster, and I somehow felt that I absolutely HAVE to meet him. That's how I booked my first lesson in that barn two years ago, and that's how he looked in the thread about him in the forum:

Watch Snikers II | fransa Episodes | Blip


I didn't meet Snickers until October (started the lessons in May), because he was sent away for the summer to grow up a bit in another barn. He was just 4 at the time. When autumn came, he was given to me for a groundwork lesson. It was hard - he was pushy and dominant, either didn't react to my novice cues, either even reared and threatened me. My trainer decided that it was too early both for him and myself, but I wasn't discouraged and felt that I have a future with this horse, although buying a horse was completely out of question at that time. Not only I was too green, Snickers was also too expensive for me and I was afraid he'd be sold to someone else before I was experienced enough for him.

However, he wasn't sold, although he was on sale. Horse market was low around here and the BO had set up an unreasonably high price for him. As my experience grew, I started getting him for lessons again, first groundwork, then also riding. And even between the lessons I kept sneaking in the barn and the fields just to stand by his side a bit. I grew affectionate, and it seemed that so did Snickers. We sometimes played at liberty in an arena with many other horses in it, and he still followed me around and played, completely focused on everything I did. All the trainers said that he never did anything like that for anyone else - I was clearly his favourite. Apart from that, he really didn't enjoy being a lesson horse and was famous for being the laziest, slowest and most passive horse around, besides, with a nasty attitude - biting, pawing, ignoring others, and also messing with any equipment he could get his teeth on. 

His owner, the BO, nicknamed him "The Jerk" and was ranting all the time how fugly Snickers is, how useless, thus Snickers also got worse treatment than others - his stable was rarely cleaned, he always got less hay, less medical attention, and, when a new horse moved in, Snickers was moved out of his stable and tied to a chain in the barn. I hated seeing it, but there was nothing I could do and I tried silencing my affection when Snickers was sent off to a summer riding camp for a month. 

However, when he returned, my heart raced and I knew that I'd never forgive if I let this horse go. Or let him down. He had done so much for me and he had showed such trust and affection towards me, although I tried fighting it with my mind and argumenting that I'd never be able to afford him. I decided that there is just one way how I can help him - lease him, and that I did. On the first of October, precisely a year after I first saw him, I first visited his usual self in the paddock - standing with eyes closed, as always, and head low, as always, passive as ever - and then went to sign the lease contract with the BO. When I returned, a whole different horse was waiting for me in the paddock - the one I had seen in him and believed in all this time. He held his head high, his eyes were wide open and beaming, and he was prancing and neighing as I approached! I know, it sound all Black-Stallion-ey, but that's what he did and I now knew that our ways would not part anymore. He couldn't have chosen a better way to show me he wanted to be with me, and me only.

My rational mind still fought against it, argumenting that green+green=disaster, but I bought him last December. It is now a couple of days short since I've been his owner, and since then we've changed barns and kept developing our relationship, and I just know I did the right thing. What was previously claimed to be "a jerk", turned out to be a very curious, intelligent and active horse with much to teach. Such horses come once in a lifetime and we should never ignore their invitations to become their humans. And Snickers is clearly happy, which is the most important thing to me now.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

*My Horse:* Would you still love me if I'm finicky and will only eat the most expensive feed available?
*Me:* Yes
*My Horse:* Would you still love me if I'm ridiculously hard to saddle fit requiring a custom made saddle that stops fitting 6 months later?
*Me:* Yes
*My Horse:* Would you still love me if I find a way to bolt and choke on soaked feed?
*Me:* Yes
*My Horse:* Would you still love me if I pull the gutter off the back of the barn causing the area to flood?
*Me:* Yes
*My Horse:* Would you still love me if I shred up my new blankets within five minutes of putting them on?
*My Horse:* Would you still love me if I jump bounces like a giant oxer causing you to fly over my head? 
*Me:* Yes
*My Horse:* Would you still love me if I buck and rear you off landing you in the ER?
*Me:* Yes
*My Horse:* Would you still love me if I sustain a random injury from doing nothing on pasture rest that stumps several vets?
*Me:* Yes
*My Horse:* Would you still love me even if all these things completely drain all your financial resources?
*Me:* ...Yes
*My Horse:* Alright! Sounds good. I'm moving in with you then. 


Motion-picture worthy horse-girl bonding story right there.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

The two horses that I bought chose me. 

The first was going to be put down because he was too wild and abused but I barricaded myself in a stall with him and wouldn't let the rescue people do it. I was 13 years old and had never owned a horse before. I'd been working at trying to save all the horses but realized I couldn't do it alone so I called the rescue. They tried for hours to corral the last horse but he broke down fences and got stuck in a duck pond avoiding them. When they said they would have to put him down I felt like if they did they'd be killing me too. The owner didn't care what happened so I offered her all the money I'd saved and she agreed. The poor horse was stuck in the mud and as he screamed he gave me a look that made me cry. It was like he was asking me to save his life. So when I got the horse out of the pond and into a stall I locked myself in too and stood in front of the dart gun so they couldn't get him. I paid way too much for what I got. But he's my dream horse, the horse I wasn't looking for but when he looked to me with such need and fear I knew I couldn't let him die. It was the best decision I ever made.
The other horse, my draft, was rescued as well. I was with a student looking at another horse when I heard the most god awful sound I've ever heard a horse make. The owner and my student acted like they hadn't heard it, and maybe they didn't, but I did and I went looking. I found the saddest, scared looking horse I'd seen since my first. He tried to walk over to me but his back legs were chained so I went to him and when he let out a sigh as he rested his head against my chest I cried and knew he'd be coming home with me. He was everything I never wanted in a horse. A draft, 17hh at a year old, stud, unbroken, not socialized, untouched, and afraid but I couldn't just walk away from him, he needed me and who was I to tell him no. 

I always seem to be at the right place at the right time to save them, although my experiences should be marked in the 'what not to do when buying a horse' as I didn't have either vet checked and I had no history on either of them. I felt so emotionally connected with them that it was like leaving them behind would be like removing my rib cage.


----------

